# Matt Serra talks self defence



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 13, 2017)

I saw this video just now and I found it interesting. Serra handled that situation well from what he said. He could've been all mouthy to the guy but if it happened how he said it did then he did the right thing. He had the confidence to tell the guy to be careful whereas some would just do nothing. I know in the comments he gets a lot of hate about it but I think he did things right in there. What do others think?


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 13, 2017)

If it was coffee, which could have scaled or burned if spilled that's different, but this was beer.  Yes it's inconsiderate, yes it's annoying, yes it pisses you off, but do you want to potentially get stabbed/shot/killed (meaning your kid has to grow up without a dad) over it?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 13, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> If it was coffee, which could have scaled or burned if spilled that's different, but this was beer.  Yes it's inconsiderate, yes it's annoying, yes it pisses you off, but do you want to potentially get stabbed/shot/killed (meaning your kid has to grow up without a dad) over it?


If the beer gets in a 1 year olds mouth it could be seriously dangerous


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 13, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> If the beer gets in a 1 year olds mouth it could be seriously dangerous


So it that a yes or no answer to my question?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 13, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> So it that a yes or no answer to my question?


Then yes because it poses a risk to a child's life and anyway he wasn't aggressive to him he simply said he asked him to be careful


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 13, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Then yes because it poses a risk to a child's life and anyway he wasn't aggressive to him he simply said he asked him to be careful


Ok thanks, I just wondered.


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2017)

Come on.  Someone spills beer on a kid, it's rude and pretty stupid.   It's not a risk for to the child's life, for petes sake.   Let's be real.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> Come on.  Someone spills beer on a kid, it's rude and pretty stupid.   It's not a risk for to the child's life, for petes sake.   Let's be real.


If it gets in it's mouth then yes it is


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> If it gets in it's mouth then yes it is


Even then.   I mean, how much are we talking?   Don't get me wrong.   I'd never choose to give a 2 year old any alcohol.  But it wasn't that long ago that whiskey was rubbed on gums of teething infants and a little cognac was part of a homemade cough syrup.  Was this good for the kids?   No, of course not.  Deadly?   Not really,

We are talking about beer, which by volume is much less potent, and any that could accidentally spill into the kid's mouth is going to be minimal.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> Even then.   I mean, how much are we talking?   Don't get me wrong.   I'd never choose to give a 2 year old any alcohol.  But it wasn't that long ago that whiskey was rubbed on gums of teething infants and a little cognac was part of a homemade cough syrup.  Was this good for the kids?   No, of course not.  Deadly?   Not really,
> 
> We are talking about beer, which by volume is much less potent, and any that could accidentally spill into the kid's mouth is going to be minimal.


He even said in the video it wasn't even a bottle it was a plastic cup so if It spilled it would've all gone out very fast


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> He even said in the video it wasn't even a bottle it was a plastic cup so if It spilled it would've all gone out very fast


Errr... yeah.   And so the kid would have a lot on her head and maybe... possibly.... a little bit in her mouth.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 13, 2017)

Even if dangerous i am not sure how ethically you could bash a guy for that. 

I did bash a guy who almost kicked a trolley with a kid in it. But i have mellowed since then.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Old thread but yeah I agree. He did the right thing


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 4, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> If it gets in it's mouth then yes it is


Unless that beer is laced with deadly toxin then not really.


----------

